# gw1516



## bigpoppie (May 2, 2015)

So I remember all the hype when this came out. What is the general consensus on it now? Anyone give it a shot?


----------



## Sully (May 2, 2015)

Used it a few times before. Mixed results. The deciding factor is the source/supplier. I've had some that I'm sure was fake or at least massively underdosed. But, when it works, it works pretty well for certain things. It can help with the shortness of breath when running Tren for some people. Helps out with cardio endurance and fat burning when cutting. 

Overall, it's nothing game changing, and can be expensive. Easily faked and no real way to test before using. Can be effective, but not a great cost vs benefit ratio. And may have the potential to cause cancer, but the jury is still out on that. A reliable source is key, but even then fakes are common. 

I wouldn't use it again, but mostly because I don't trust peptides or peptide suppliers in general.


----------



## cybrsage (May 18, 2015)

If you can find a good source, it can really help out with your cardio endurance and your recovery between workout sets.  But like Sully said, it is easily faked since you will not know until you use it if it is real.

Once you find a good source, keep them.  SARMs are just starting to catch on and they will only improve over time.  The reason for this is simple greed.  Big Pharma cannot patent hormones, but if they create designer steroids that have the benefits of AAS without the sides...well, they can patent that and make HUGE money from it.  RAD-140 is one of those up and comers I am watching.  It is in phase 3 human trials and there are NO side effects from it when they tested it at 40 times the recommended dosage.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 18, 2015)

I wouldn't personally use it but quite a lot of guys pm me saying how great it is for cardiovascular endurance, cholesterol and overall fat loss.


----------



## rangerjockey (May 18, 2015)

I have read, (sorry cant remember source) that the cycling community used it heavily with very good results, I remember reading some legit medical research was done on it and the research stated it increased incidents of cancer in lab animals by a significant percentage.  Hopefully the last bit of information was/is hype.  From what I remember....My conclusion was not to touch it.


----------



## Sully (May 18, 2015)

I've been hearing the cancer story about it for a few years now, but no one has ever been able to show any research that proves it, that I'm aware of. Until someone can link to the study that showed cancer causation I'm inclined to believe that's all BS.


----------



## jigga (May 19, 2015)

I believe the study was on rats and at doses that were hundreds of times stronger than what we use. I'm exited to use gw with clen and tren to maximize fat burning and still be able to do cardio


----------



## rangerjockey (May 19, 2015)

Well Ok keep us posted on your results, Hell Tren alone will obliterate the butter.


----------



## Lanbro (Jun 25, 2015)

How long does it to take for GW to kick in?

I used it today for the first time 20 minutes before workout. Maybe just a placebo effect but I felt like my recovery between sets was very good and really wasnt too tired after my workout. After my Chest work out, I had more energy then I thought and did some shoulders.


----------



## rebhchad (Jun 25, 2015)

i love gw myself.. great for fat loss, and getting abs poppin


----------



## HimRoid (Jun 26, 2015)

Lanbro said:


> How long does it to take for GW to kick in?
> 
> I used it today for the first time 20 minutes before workout. Maybe just a placebo effect but I felt like my recovery between sets was very good and really wasnt too tired after my workout. After my Chest work out, I had more energy then I thought and did some shoulders.



Sounds like it's working well.


----------



## Sully (Jul 6, 2015)

Lanbro said:


> How long does it to take for GW to kick in?
> 
> I used it today for the first time 20 minutes before workout. Maybe just a placebo effect but I felt like my recovery between sets was very good and really wasnt too tired after my workout. After my Chest work out, I had more energy then I thought and did some shoulders.



I never felt like I got anything immediate from it. Always had to build up over the first week.


----------



## cybrsage (Jul 13, 2015)

I agree with Sully, it took about a week for it to build up in my system.  I have had great results with it from one source I have used and will be testing a second source as soon as the bottles from the first run out.

I also second the use of GW stacked with Tren.


----------

